# Mouse Thief!!!!!!!!



## guzzo (Jun 11, 2010)

View attachment 150243
View attachment 150242
View attachment 150241


Hello All,

A few days ago I noticed that my prize breading buck mouse had gone missing. 

The mesh at the top of the tub was slightly lifted and I assumed he had somehow escaped and was amongst my camping gear. 

Today I decided to unpack the gear to try to locate my mouse.

When I picked up the last thing (bag of tent pegs) I did not find my mouse.....but instead ....suddenly...a dark flash shot out and bit at my hand - very agro thing!!!. 

There on the ground was a dark snake which I think is a Slatey Grey.......I got the broom and gently lifted it into a plastic garbage tub before releasing it in bushland behind my house.

Can anyone confirm what snake my mouse thief is?


----------



## Serpentess (Jun 12, 2010)

I think it is exactly that.
A Slaty-Grey Snake (Stegonotus cucullatus).


----------



## guzzo (Jun 13, 2010)

Thanks, Nice snake but it can find its mice somewhere else from now on......


----------



## mojo73 (Jun 14, 2010)

Thank goodness it was just a slatey grey and not something that could have done you some damage.


----------



## guzzo (Jun 15, 2010)

I know,

I have since cleaned out the outside cupboard and only have the mice cages in it now. I will be able to see if there are any more unwanted visitors.


----------



## Kristy_07 (Jun 15, 2010)

Jeez, that was lucky mate :shock:


----------



## $NaKe PiMp (Jun 15, 2010)

its a nice one


----------



## guzzo (Jul 16, 2010)

Been away on holidays for two weeks...come back today....The fellow I had looking after my animals when I was away rang me a few days ago saying he could not feed the mice as there was a big black snake in the outside cupboard....he is not a snake person so I said to leave it till I get home......sounds like my friend is back.....wonder how many mice are left.


----------



## python_dan89 (Jul 17, 2010)

what a story =)


----------

